# Ser Jacopo Pickaxe



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

So, I recently bought a little Ser Jacopo pickaxe on Ebay. It is a small pipe externally, but the bowl is freaking huge for the size of the pipe (3/4" or so width, nearly 2" deep).

The draw is incredible. The drawhole is a decent size for the size of the pipe. The opening in the mouthpiece is huge. This makes for a very open draw.

The biggest surprise is that it is a very cool smoke. If you look at the middle picture, you will see that the walls of this pipe are very thin. I expected them to get very hot. It is clear that Ser Jacopo uses a very good piece of briar on their pipes. It is actually one of my coolest pipes to the touch (even after two straight bowls of EMP it was surprisingly cool to the touch).

This pipe is one of my best looking pipes (and with 38 or 39 pipes, I have some that are very good looking pipes). It is also one of my best smokers. I can easily see it becoming one of my favorites very quickly.

For the money, I'd hope it was a good pipe. Well, I wasn't disappointed, and in fact, it is so good that it may actually be worth significantly more than it cost.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice pickup Jeff! That is a beautiful pipe!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice looking pipe, great acquisition.


----------

